# Hi all you wood workers,



## theultimatestairjig (Apr 9, 2012)

Thought I would stop by and tell you about my stair jig invention. I love to talk about it. The tool is pretty awesome.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Please do I would love to hear about and see a picture of it..

==



theultimatestairjig said:


> Thought I would stop by and tell you about my stair jig invention. I love to talk about it. The tool is pretty awesome.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

theultimatestairjig said:


> Thought I would stop by and tell you about my stair jig invention. I love to talk about it. The tool is pretty awesome.


If you intend to sell it it will need to be - there are already a number of well designed, durable, easy-to use designs out there in use by professional woodworkers. What's so special about yours?

If your product is this one could you explain why it is so expensive?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The jig looks very much like an aluminum copy of Bob Rosendahls stair jig to me.


----------



## theultimatestairjig (Apr 9, 2012)

This one is easy to use and accurate. No nee to eyeball and guess. By the way we have lowered the price, check theultimatestairjig out


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

"Easy to use and accurate" sums up about 70% of the jigs I've ever used. Still don't see a killer feature there

Regards

Phil


----------

